# PB12-Plus



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Even though I don’t think I’ll be ready for subs in my soon to be under construction home theater for about a year and half, I’m seriously considering purchasing a pair of these subs now (room = 15 x 45 x 7+) because of the price savings. It’s a shame that I’ll lose half of the warranty before I get to use them, but, oh well. So I have a question that I’d like to have an answer to before I pull the trigger. I listen to quite a bit of music so I’m wondering how musical these subs are. Also any other thoughts you might have. I’ve never owned SVS before.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Dain,

Good idea to get the pair for your room. I have a room almost identical in size with a PB12-ISD/2 and it could use a second sub.

If you want me to "store" the pair of them at my house til your ready for them...just let me know!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would suggest these subs are adequate for music and movies. I don't believe you'll go wrong with a pair and the price is a real bargain.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Chas,

Long time no speak. I'll keep your offer in mind. Let me think about it ok ? :rolleyesno: LOL.

Sonnie,

I found a pretty good, detailed review on another website that was done about a year and half ago that agrees with your thoughts about being good for both music and movies. I was rather impressed with this model sub after reading the review, and I have to agree with you to get a pair of them for $1500 is indeed a bargain. So today I decided to pull the trigger and ordered a pair. I owe you a thanks for sending me the email that got me into checking out the offer, otherwise I never would have known and would have missed out. Thanks.

My wife is the greatest. I think she wanted me to get them more than I did at first. Thanks babe.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats Dain - I'm sure you'll love them. Your theater room is pretty big - will it be dedicated or multipurpose?


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks. I'll have to pull an amp and a pair of speakers out of moth balls to test them out when they get here.

Although we may hold card parties down there from time to time, for the most part it'll be a dedicated room. It'll be in the basement with the concrete floor being covered with carpeting so I'm not worried about the floor turning into another sub. I'm hoping to start construction around Thanksgiving. I'll probably be posting for ideas help in the construction/acoustics of the walls.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's great news Dain... congrats indeed! Make sure you tell Ron and Tom about how that email sparked you on the buy... :T 

Hey, I look forward to hearing more from you after you get them in and get them fired up. You will love the SVS experience!


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok. But who are Ron & Tom and how do I contact them ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron S. and Tom V. ... owners of SVS and moderators of this SVSound forum. They will eventually see your post here.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, they arrived yesterday. And like others have said, they come in big boxes.

I haven't owned many subs because, well, I'm not particularly found of how they sound. I can never get them to work the way I want - it always seems like I can never hit the right settings. Either there's too much sub, or none. All that seems to have changed last night. There's no question that I like these subs the best. Within relatively short time I have hit the perfect settings, and without the aid of a DB meter. They fill in the bottom end of the bass very nicely where my towers fall off. I'm surprised that it requires less than 20% gain. I'm also surprised that the crossover point is at 40hz, the lowest setting on the subs. I'm concerned that once the HT is complete, and closed in, that I'll need an even lower crossover. I'm hoping that I'll be able to compensate by using the port plugs and/or the PEQ.

Being a Quality professional by trade, I was very impressed with the overall fit and finish, and especially the attention to detail. After seeing that the bottom of the pedestal was finished as well, gives you an instant feeling of "this is not your common cookie cutter sub".

Nicely done SVS. I'm impressed, and that's not easy to do with me.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> I'm also surprised that the crossover point is at 40hz, the lowest setting on the subs. I'm concerned that once the HT is complete, and closed in, that I'll need an even lower crossover.


Are you using the binding posts on the subs and the crossover on the subs? If you're going surround sound I would guess you'll be using the low level inputs and letting the receiver handle the bass management.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Did you get some pics of them out of the boxes?


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a pic for you. Please excuse the poor lighting (and the pile of stuff in the background, but I wanted to include the table to give you a reference item for size). It certainly doesn't do justice to the nice piano gloss black that's on them.

I haven't tried the high-level inputs yet, but I'm sure they work as I think I read somewhere that SVS checks all of their subs before shipping. Could be mistaken.

The more I listen to these, the more I like them. I haven't had subs that go so low so cleanly, yet they're not over dominent unless the signal is. Then it's like - Yikes ! Hooking up the other pair of front towers and using some of Ethan's sound traps will help even things out too I'm sure. I'm looking forward to doing some experimenting with them once the theater is up and running.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

They're beauties! Thanks for the pic...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice... :T


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Ya, they are quite nice looking.


----------



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

wow , the piano black looks awesome, I like it better than my rosewood


----------



## azgreenb (Nov 19, 2007)

Once you get your basement started. List some of your thoughts that you used to design your HT. I will be looking to close in our basement this winter. Want some ideas on locating the components and also types of interfaces and wall outlets etc...


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a rosenut plus/2 and had the plus, they're pretty sharp I must admit. It all depends on the decor of the room they're in. I saw the piano gloss at the SVS factory in Ohio and there's no doubt, it is stunning. In fact I like all the SVS finishes with the exception of maple (just a personal preference). Their finishes are top notch. I even had a textured black NSD/2 and loved it. Nice subs Dain!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice............so so jealous...........
Black is my fav those things ROCK!!
Hey can I borrow one of your black boxes.......... I promise to give it back really........:demon:


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Azgreenb – I’ve actually got the entire thing all planned out in my head already. The only thing I’m not sure about is how I’m going to handle the acoustics (sheet rock vs ?, etc).

As for wall outlets, I’ll be adding four 20amp circuits for the system. One circuit will be just for the stuff on the front wall – the 2 subs shown here, 2 center speakers with built in subs, and probably a 50” or 60” plasma.

Two more circuits will be needed to handle all of the electronics – receiver, 8 mono-block amps, daisy-chained mega-changers, and all the rest of the usual stuff (I’ve been collecting stuff for a long, long time!). All of this stuff will be recessed into a wall on the left hand side towards the front of the theater.

The last circuit will be used for powered speakers in the rear, plus the popcorn machine. The existing circuitry will be used for the noisy electrics like the blender, ice-crusher, refrigerator, hot dog machine, and all the rest of the stuff at the snack bar.

I’ll be pre-wiring for the speakers with 8 gauge wire (shown in one of the pics) in case I decide to upgrade the amps in the future. I won’t have to worry about the speaker wires being over-loaded. And I’m going to wire for the possibility of 11 channels in the future. In this hobby, you just never know about coming down with upgradeitis.:bigsmile:

Once I’m actually ready to start construction, I’ll post a blueprint of the layout to get ideas on how to handle the acoustics.

I haven’t had a lot of time to listen to the subs because of having an unusually busy schedule lately. But when I do listen, I’m still impressed with how clean the sound is, and how effortlessly they produce even the deepest notes. I think the cleanliness thing will probably amaze me for quite a while because of how big the driver is. How can a driver that big sound that good ?:dontknow:


----------

